# Refux getting worse



## GF5

I have had reflux for years and was diagnosed from a gastrostophy around 10 years ago . At the time I took a PPI (losec), then eventually moved onto Gaviscon advance. This plus avoiding foods that seem to make it worse has kept it mostly under control for years. However several times in the last couple of weeksI've had really bad reflux attacks. My throat feels like it is swollen, my throat feels hoarse and I feel like I need to keep clearing it. I find it hard to swallow, have a dry mouth and burp a lot. Even if I have a snack in the afternoon I felt like I need to take Gaviscon to help it...I went to my doctor who has given me Zoton (lansoprazole - a proton pump inhibitor). I started it on Saturday and it does seem to be helping the reflux (I've been able to eat a bit more normally) and I've not needed to take any Gavison yet. However, tonight I took my Mebeverine table (for IBS) and after that I struggled to break wind in my throat, and my stomach was making horrendous gurgling noises for ages. The last time I had that was when I took some Simethicone tablets to help clear the wind.Has anyone on here taken Zoton tablets and also Mebeverine? I know you can take both together but this reaction was very unpleasant. I think I may be getting some of the Zoton side effects, wind, bad taste in my mouth and maybe tiredness but it is hard to tell at the moment.I've been getting bloating as part of my IBS for the last few months and am wondering if there is a connection to the reflux? Does anyone know. Thanks


----------



## Cherrie

Hi sorry I've never taken these 2 together, so I don't have any person experience... Theoretically neither should cause these new symptoms that you've had. The bad taste in the mouth and tiredness/drowsiness are Zoton side effects, but not the gurgling/gas issue. Have you tried maybe taking these 2 a couple hours apart and see if that helps?


----------



## GF5

Thanks for your reply. Today I didn't take any mebeverine then in the afternoon I had the same gas/gurgling thing and difficulty in burping. It was a couple of hours after eating and lasted about 10 minutes so it maybe it is unrelated to the mebeverine. I'll just have to persist with the Zoton I guess and see how it goes. I managed to eat my dinner tonight so that is something positive.


----------



## Guest

My Gastro doctor put me on PROTONIX for my acid reflux , and it works Great for controlling it.But it has INSOMNIA as a side effect.And YES I do have bad Insomnia.But had Insomnia before I started the Protonix.Is the Protonix making the Insomnia worse ? I honestly don't klnow .So I stopped the Protonix as of yesterday morning (4/15).Will see if the Reflux worsens and if the Insomnia decreases.


----------



## GF5

I'm still on lanzoprazole 15mg and it helps the symptoms up to a point. My gastro doc suggested I try stopping these but if I get symptoms every day then to start again. So far I've not felt able to stop taking them. These are the symptoms that I get, are these all acid reflux symptoms? Hard to swallow,Hard to burp / belch (this is the worse symptom for me but the lanzoprazole helps thankfully)Swollen throatHave to clear throat (feels hoarse)Burning tongueDry mouthOccasionally get gas gurgling in stomach if can’t burp/belchOccasionally slight chest pain (hearburn?) but clears when break wind.Does anyone else get these? Has anyone found a cure???


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi GF5. Just a thought. Do you watch your diet? I was going along really well on the meds but then the whole thing returned...sore tongue, burning mouth, lump feeling in throat, lots of gas. But, then I remembered what my doc had told me. I must cut out acidic food, and have little dairy food and fats. As long as I stick to this diet and keep taking the tabs them I am OK.Let's know how you go. OK?


----------



## GF5

Hi AnotherOzzie I try to avoid too much acidic foods also, though I do have some acidic fruits like tangerines as I can digest them ok. I try to avoid anything too fatty like fried foods and foods like hazelnuts which make the symptoms worse. Lately I find when I eat a bar of chocolate I get the swollen throat/hard to swallow feeling straight away. Whereas other foods just slide down easily. I used to be ok with chocolate though. I hadn't heard about the dairy foods as I eat loads of them.


----------



## madge

I have both irritable bowel-c and acid reflux. I have been taking 20mg of Nexium for the reflux and supplementing with a Mylanta tablet or two when needed in the evening. (Cherry flavored Mylanta, not mint, as mint is a bad reflux trigger for me.) That worked well for me for years.Lately, though, I've had more bloating and gas (upper stomach just below ribs) and also was told that I've developed PVCs (premature ventricular heartbeats). I have the irregular pulse at times all day long, but after dinner, the bloating and gas irritate the heart and the irregular pulse is worse. I don't feel the irregular beats all that much, except if I eat too much. The doctor wants me to try a beta blocker for the PVCs, but Iknow those can aggravate heartburn, so I'm afraid to take them. (They also make people tired and dizzy, and I already have some of that. ANYWAY, I began eating very small meals every few hours, and that has taken away much of the bloating in the evening. I don't know what was causing the bloating, although my theory is that it's IBS related. You might try reducing the amount you eat at meals, and eat small snacks in between. That has helped me reduce the bloating.


----------

